# Christmas day in Ireland



## DeKi (4 Oct 2010)

Hi All,
Was thinking about having dinner out this year (there are only 2 of us).
We live in Dublin but would stay somewhere on xmas eve etc. so willing to go anywhere in the country....
All suggestions welcome


----------



## fizzelina (4 Oct 2010)

Well if you had the cash to splash you could try here! 
Only €3,500!!!


----------



## DeKi (4 Oct 2010)

Already saw that.....who can afford it !?!


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Oct 2010)

lidl breaks do some great hotels..we are going to book one of their deals for new years eve.. 49e each b&b, and 2 course meals.. cant go wrong with that.  im sure other hotels are also doing some good deals as they need the business


----------



## DeKi (4 Oct 2010)

Very hard to find anything ! They dont seem to be advertising ...


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Oct 2010)

maybe they'll wait and see what way the xmas party's etc will go.. where are thinking of going.. any counties in mind?


----------



## greenfield (4 Oct 2010)

I know that in previous years the radisson in stillorgan (went there for a couple of Christmas' - very nice and reasonably priced), dunboyne castle and I think maybe the shelbourne did Christmas dinner, also maybe renvyle house in Connemara, Brooklodge in Wicklow, Neremore in Monaghan


----------



## RonanC (4 Oct 2010)

http://www.gresham-hotels-dublin.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Christmas-New-Year-2010.pdf


----------



## Armada (4 Oct 2010)

Parknasilla?


----------



## Hillsalt (4 Oct 2010)

Salthill Hotel, Galway have done this in the past but not too sure about now. The hotel has been  completely renovated under new ownership. I pass by every day and it is always busy.


----------



## jimmyd (4 Oct 2010)

Or the Hodson Bay Hotel in Athlone, they do a great Christmas day as Santa even comes to the kids


----------



## Caveat (5 Oct 2010)

Anywhere foresty or lakey - preferably both. Should be nice for the atmosphere.

Somewhere in Wicklow maybe?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (5 Oct 2010)

you will usually see more and more offers once the October bank holiday is out of the way.


----------



## NHG (5 Oct 2010)

Mount Juliet usually have a christmas package


----------



## Slash (5 Oct 2010)

bigjoe_dub said:


> you will usually see more and more offers once the October bank holiday is out of the way.



That is correct.

Some hotels have a "No children at Christmas" policy, so look out for it, if that is your thing. Yeah, I know, Christmas is not the same without children, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Caveat (5 Oct 2010)

Slash said:


> Yeah, I know, Christmas is not the same without children, blah, blah, blah...



Yeah especially roasted over an open fire.


----------

